# Just Bought Chicago Flyer - Any Info Appreciated !!



## Kato (Jul 31, 2016)

Recently bought this Chicago Flyer - it sat in a barn for 50+ years. It looks to be original except for tires and 1 of the rims. The front is wood and the rear is metal clad. I'm not sure which is correct - guessing the rear?
Still has the leather mudflap attached to the front fender. I spent 10 mins with my WD40 / Naval Jelly concoction on a couple spots and it looks to be the Olive Drab green color I've seen on other bikes.
Rear tire spins straight and true and brakes stop instantly which amazed me !!

Cant't find anything on this bike other than a couple posting for the head badge.
Guessing it's from the 20's or 30's maybe ?? Any help / info much appreciated !!!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 31, 2016)

Killer mudflap! Preserve preserve preserve. Nice olive!


----------



## Kato (Jul 31, 2016)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Killer mudflap! Preserve preserve preserve. Nice olive!




Thanks - Mudflap is scaring me. I touched it, and I mean barely touched it and the black / brownish speckling started to flake off. 
Gonna be super careful !!


----------



## catfish (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice find!


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 31, 2016)

looks to be Excelsior Mich City Ind. built mid-late teens'.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 1, 2016)

Great bike, I second the Mich City Ind. built.


----------



## Kato (Aug 26, 2016)

Bumping back up......


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2016)

Bump again.......going to start cleaning soon
I can't find any info on another Chicago Flyer anywhere


----------



## gkeep (Oct 6, 2016)

Congrats on the nice find. I noticed those crusty pedals and wanted to tell you how I accidentally renewed the rubber pads on one of the pedals on my teens Pierce. I soaked the pedal in Simple Green for a couple hours to get really caked on grease off. When I checked it I noticed the surface of the rubber was slimy and seemed to be dissolving in the soap. I pulled it out and let it dry in the sun a couple days. After drying the rubber was shiny and hard to the touch, no longer flaky and crusty. You might want to try a spare bit of waste crusty pedal and see if it can revive those. I have not tried the method again but that's only because the left pedal was only a spindle. 

Good luck, looks like it will clean up with a nice patina finish.

Gary


----------



## Kato (Sep 1, 2018)

Been almost 2 years.......time to get on this one.
I have never seen this head badge in all of the searching I've done since I got it.
Anyone with new info on it...........????


----------



## Kato (Sep 1, 2018)

So 15 mins worth of work and this...........is about exactly what I was hoping or.
I need to get the Elgin Cardinal finished and then onto this = Inspiration !!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 1, 2018)

I found this image of the head badge incase you want to restore the color to yours. 





I have no info on the bike but the car hiding under the cover is a Camaro.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2018)

Kato said:


> Recently bought this Chicago Flyer - it sat in a barn for 50+ years. It looks to be original except for tires and 1 of the rims. The front is wood and the rear is metal clad. I'm not sure which is correct - guessing the rear?
> Still has the leather mudflap attached to the front fender. I spent 10 mins with my WD40 / Naval Jelly concoction on a couple spots and it looks to be the Olive Drab green color I've seen on other bikes.
> Rear tire spins straight and true and brakes stop instantly which amazed me !!
> 
> ...



Wow! I love the bike, I've never seen a used Chicago flyer badge before. Any chance I could get you to take a nice clear shot of the badge so I can put it in a book I'm  working on about head badges. Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2018)

Kato said:


> Been almost 2 years.......time to get on this one.
> I have never seen this head badge in all of the searching I've done since I got it.
> Anyone with new info on it...........????



I have one and sold another to a friend last year. I also know of several Cabe members that own copies of that badge, but I had never seen a used one until I saw yours. I don't know anything about it either after researching it? Thanks for posting the photos. Barry


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2018)

*1924 ... four Douglas World Cruisers sought to
circumnavigate the globe ... this voyage being
the very first attempt by anyone. *

*Led by the Chicago ... other members of the
adventure were the New Orleans ..  the Boston .. 
and the Seattle.*

*The whole story can be researched.  I do not 
know how to post a link.*

*..... patric*


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 2, 2018)

patric  so cool, pre dated Lindberg!


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Lindbergh......spell chk...sucks


----------



## Kato (Sep 2, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Wow! I love the bike, I've never seen a used Chicago flyer badge before. Any chance I could get you to take a nice clear shot of the badge so I can put it in a book I'm  working on about head badges. Thank you very much. Barry




Barry,
No problem - I'll take a few pics of the head badge today / tomorrow and get them posted up.
I'm guessing you have a head badge and not a bike......can I get a few pics so I can put in with my info / PM is fine if you want to do that.
I am going to carefully clean it a little. Was going to start with some reg old soap and water, wipe it down and maybe a sodt bristle tooth brush and see what I get - go from there.     Any suggestions / tips if you've ever cleaned one ????
Kato


----------



## Kato (Sep 2, 2018)

Few badge pics - just wiped it down is all


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2018)

*Kato ... stop right there !!*

*Go no further ... or you will allow bright
and shiny to surface.*

*Right now the badge patina is in keeping
with the bicycle.  The technology you used
has given a lot more character to the over-
all vision the entire bicycle provides.*

*We can see the badge ... we can see the bicycle.*

*Looks like they grew old together.  Good Form !!*

*..... patric*


----------



## Kato (Sep 2, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Kato ... stop right there !!*
> 
> *Go no further ... or you will allow bright
> and shiny to surface.*
> ...





Patric 
I agree but what if I use a soft / medium bristle tooth brush carefully on it..........thoughts ???
There is still dirt in the creases / cracks..........I certainly won't get it shiny - the look as-is matches the bike now / how it'll look when I'm done.
My plan for the rest of the bike in the painted areas is exactly what I'd done in the pic a few up - WD40 / 0000 steel wool and that's it.
Handle bars look to be painted the same olive drab green. Open to any hlep / input
I just want to clean it to the point where what is original is visible and stop.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2018)

Kato said:


> Patric
> I agree but what if I use a soft / medium bristle tooth brush carefully on it..........thoughts ???
> There is still dirt in the creases / cracks..........I certainly won't get it shiny - the look as-is matches the bike now / how it'll look when I'm done.
> My plan for the rest of the bike in the painted areas is exactly what I'd done in the pic a few up - WD40 / 0000 steel wool and that's it.
> ...




@Kato 

*Kato ..... SOFT toothbrush and hot water.*

*Go ahead .. get the grit and grime out of
those acid-etched nooks and crannies. *

*No four-ought steel wool -- that badge is
brass with a truly-thin layer of nickel plate.*

*Go Ahead ... take the leash off of your OCD  .....
but know the following ......*


----------



## Kato (Sep 3, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> @Kato
> 
> *Kato ..... SOFT toothbrush and hot water.*
> 
> ...


----------

